# Beware: Photos of your Hedgehogs may contain GPS data



## Hoilu (Nov 24, 2014)

An article published in the New York Times website recently warns about the dangers of GPS data (geotags) in photos you take - What the Internet Can See From Your Cat Pictures. (this is relevant to Hedgehogs photos as well :grin: )

In a nutshell, if you take photos of your Hedgehogs with a smartphone that has geotagging turned on and upload them to the web, strangers can learn where you live by looking at the GPS data embedded in the photos. You can turn off geotagging or remove metadata from photos to get rid of the GPS data, before you upload them to the web.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

This is something I never thought about. Thank you for posting this!


----------

